# F.A.O Jukee Doodles



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Julia and Stephen,
Just wondered if you have heard from Nic and family. So worried about Sid and just wondered how he is doing?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

No I haven't got any more news. Nic and I exchanged e-mails on the 15th, she then posted on Cockapoo Club Chat and on here on the 17th but there has not been any more communication since then. I'm sure she's got her hands fully nursing Sid. I'm worried too.  J x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Clare,

I rang Nic this evening and things appear to be on the up.

Nic has now also updated Sid's progress on both here ( http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=6789&page=5 ) and on The CCGB's Club Chat.

Stephen X


----------

